# Hornet/Wasp Nest ?



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a big "paper mâché" looking wasp/hornet nest in a tree in my front yard. I live in NW Indiana, and the temps are starting to cool off. I can not tell if it is active or dormant. I have not seen any activity recently, however I do have wasps occasionally flying around my house/backyard.
I called pest control and they will charge $100 to spray the nest. They will not remove the nest. My question is, since the nest will die/become dormant in the winter time, is it a waste of money to have it sprayed this late in the season? Or by spraying, I am kind of ensuring it will not be re-used next spring?
I am kind of surprised that pest companies do not remove the nest. If it saves me $100 dollars to throw a basketball at it and get it down...........?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Blow torch and garden hose?

FWIW, my father in law recently sprayed one with two full cans of hornet spray . . . just made them mad.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Probably Bald Faced Hornets. They're pure evil.

Let them be, they'll be dead shortly. As far as I know, they dont reuse nests. To make sure, have the kids throw snowballs at it this winter to knock it down.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

This summer we found two nests not far out or front door but high enough to not be disturbed by our traffic. It is baldfaced hornets which are very aggressive if you interact with them.
I tried a couple cans of spray with little result but ended up leaving them alone after someone here posted a little about their benefits.
Deer flies are often a problem at my home but not this year, now soon as I walk out onto the road and get say 150ft from the nest I would be bothered by deer flies..........
I think I was seeing practical benefit to having the baldfaced hornets in my yard.
I did have to remind the kids not to punt a ball under that tree, I think that would have gone badly.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Bifenthrin. I use Cross Check. The wasps and yellow jackets die very quickly.

Spray the nest at night when all the wasps are on the nest. Be ready to move away fast to safety.

Spray them well, move away on your escape route before they can recover, and come after you.

The bad thing about wasps is they can sting you, and keep on stinging you. Again and again....

A buddy of mine got a wasp stuck in his open full-face helmet on the highway, trapped between the padding and his skin. I was following him, and he just threw his helmet off his head, and started slapping himself in the face over and over. We all pulled over and he told us what happened.

We all laughed so hard we had to wait until we all recovered and caught our breath again. :rofl:


----------

